# Any Farscape fans?



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

As per the Dr Who thread:

Any takers?

Farscape.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Farscape was fun. John Crichton's asides were funny, and Scorpius was delightfully creepy. It's been a while since I've seen it, so I'm a little fuzzy on details.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

I've watched every episode of Dr Who that was available since the late 80's. Farscape is much more difficult to find and I have only watched a few of the beginning episodes, but it seems like an interesting series.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> Farscape was fun. John Crichton's asides were funny, and Scorpius was delightfully creepy. It's been a while since I've seen it, so I'm a little fuzzy on details.


This exactly. The same with Firefly.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Weston said:


> This exactly. The same with Firefly.


I enjoyed Firefly and the film Serenity.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I only recently watched Farscape. I didn't watch it when it first aired because there was better SF on. But now that Stargate is gone I felt I had to watch something. My favorite SF show was Red Dwarf! Notice my avatar? Then Babylon 5.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

^^

"Smoke me a kipper!"

I enjoyed Red Dwarf. 

Never could get into Babylon 5.


----------

